# Most Perfect School since the Apostles Quote



## Craig.Scott (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

I've the famous quote from John Knox:

"I neither fear nor eschame to say, is the most perfect school of Christ that ever was in the earth since the days of the apostles. In other places I confess Christ to be truly preached; but manners and religion so sincerely reformed, I have not yet seen in any other place"

But i need a references from a primary source. In what letter did Knox write this?










In Christ


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 4, 2012)

I believe it was contained in a letter to Anne Locke in 1556


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes; letter to Mrs. Lock, Laing, _Works of John Knox_, volume 4, p. 240.


----------

